# Question on a David Brown ???



## smiley4jc

Ok...here's what I know: We have a David Brown Tractor.  There. That's it. lol

Found a plate on the arms...or what's left of them. They broke. Plate says "David Brown", "Type: LS8....Serial # 10599" I've looked on the "official David Brown Tractor website", which btw seems to be impossible to register an acct. with, and that particular serial number falls within the DB 900 range. Found a pic of a 900...that's not our tractor. Ours is bigger. Have no idea what the "LS8" stands for. Can't find anything remotely resembling that on the DB site. Husband's friend who is giving us this tractor just brought the hood this weekend. Hubby can make out 990 on it. I am starting to think that the lifter arms (forgive me if I'm not using correct terminology -- hazard when you let your tractor-ignorant wife search for info) are from an older tractor. (hazard of equipment being owned by ********...you never know what year the parts are gonna be...refer to Johnny Cash's Cadillac song) We need to find out the yr of the tractor in case we need parts and we're just plain curious. Husband, Willie, is also wanting to repaint and I'd like to find the correct paint scheme. Willie is also needing to know the shift pattern. In DB site, I found pattern for 885 (?) but not sure that would work with the 990. 

So...any information anyone might have or links to point me in the correct direction would be great. Please do not direct me to the David Brown Tractor Club, Ltd in UK. I've searched and attempted to register. Nice place to visit...but I don't particularly want to "live" there. 

Thank you all! :usa:


----------



## cyrush

If you post some photo's it may help identify your machine.????


----------



## HickoryNut

Here is a 990 and Loader?


----------



## cyrush

Thats a later version in Orchid white with a chocolate brown chassis early version had a different shaped hood and was red (Hunting Pink) with yellow wheels.


----------



## smiley4jc

Here's our David Brown. She don't look real good, but even in this condition, she runs and has more power than anything I've ever seen! Willie needs shift pattern, too. Help?


----------



## Hacke

I believe you have found the serial number for the loader. It is a LS8 loader manufactured by David Brown, like this loader:
David Brown 880A Selectamatic diesel tractor with LS8 loader - Sarnia Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Sarnia Canada.

I searched the dbtc-site for how to find the serial number and got this, by Powerrabbit:
"...Serial number is stamped on the top face of the front casting behind the bonnet side panel on the right hand side just behind the radiator. It will read 880A/1 and then the serial number. If the original mudguards are still on the tractor, the VIN plate should be atached to the left hand one behind the seat. To reveal the number on the front casting you will have to remove the bonnet to see it properly and also you may need to scrape off any dirt and paint to reveal it as some were not stamped in very deep...." 

This answer was directed to a person who knew he/she had a 880 Selectamatic. In your case the 880A/1 start of serial number might be something else, I guess 990 or 995.

For the United States market David Brown made 990 Selectamatic as Oliver 600, they were green and white. Your tractor does not seem to have been painted green though.


----------



## cyrush

It is cetainly atractor that should be white tinwork and chocolate chassis. To me it looks too large to be a990???

Below alternator and steering pump ,on engine frame (chassis) is it stamped with any no,s or letters.

Also what is size of rear tyres that are fitted.

I am forwarding photo to afriend for clarification.


----------



## cyrush

Had areply from my friend, here's what he says


I would think it would be a 990/5/6 1973-75
I have a look at brochure for these models and it is close to the picture


----------



## smiley4jc

Wooo hooo! Thank you all! You've pointed out places we haven't yet looked...and I thought we had looked everywhere! lol Will go outside in a bit to check..........

Hacke, it seems this tractor was red. Willie, my husband, thinks the hood (bonnet) was white. I'm not so sure about that, though. 

Cyarush...there are numbers all over this tractor but I'm fairly certain they are part numbers. 

Will let y'all know what I find from more poking around on tractor. 

Again...thank y'all soooo much!


----------



## smiley4jc

Checked suggested links and emailed the administrator, Paul, with question on shift pattern for this tractor. He has answered saying he can't find info on the shift pattern. Y'all have any help or more suggestions?


----------



## RRICVV

First up, does it have two gear levers or three? Looks like it has two and round guards making it a RED and YELLOW beast of a 990. It needs to be painted in RED all over and YELLOW wheels for the early ones up to the 70's. This is in Australia I am talking about mate.

If it goes, it won't take long to work out the shift pattern. From the photo you have supplied, it looks like it has two levers and is a 990. The gear pattern is right lever pushed to the right will give you forward and reverse like a normal "H" pattern with second (not the second lever, still grinding away with the right side lever haha..) being up to the left and third being down to the left. The Hi/Low / Low/Low lever will not take long to work out. My memory is as old as those old girls. And just as worn out. It has 12 speeds. Definitely check just near the bonnet ends just behind the radiator looking from the front of the tractor for the chassis / model numbers. That old thing will go forever.


----------

